# Anyone Using Maxxfan?



## Sir Campselot (Feb 15, 2009)

Looking to have dealer install either Fantastic Vent or MaxxFan on the new OB. Like the idea of an all in one on the Maxx, but it does sit a little higher when closed (5" VS 3.5"). The other advantage of the Maxx is no need for a cover to keep out the rain when operating. Once you put a Maxx vent over the Fantastic then you are now sitting higher than the MaxxFan.

http://www.maxxair.com/products/MaxxFan.aspx

What say you??

Thanks,
Sir


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have 2 maxfanns. I have been very happy with them. The thermostat's work great, and the only time I've ever had a hint that the integrated cover wasn't completely effective is when the fan was on high speed intake in a hard rainstorm (There was a feeling of a water mist coming in).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've got a Fantastic Fan in our trailer. I put a Maxx Air Vent cover over it...no problems. The thing moves a ton of air!


----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I installed Shurflo. extremely well made and super quiet. you will need a cover for rain though, if you dont install the rain sensor. 
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/produ...t-air-fans/5335


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

You hit the nail on the head with the MaxxFan. If you have an existing vent and you want a cover and a fan, it is definately the way to go. They have the ability to move a lot of air. I have one installed over the bathroom vent, having disabled the tiny stock fan. It is a huge and worthwhile improvement.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

I just had our 2nd Max Fan put in the front bunk house we now have two of them and love them. When the weather is nice we do not have to use the air and love the amount of air that they move in and out of the camper.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I installed a Turbo/Maxx fan with thermostat in our 21RS. It has done a terrific job of keeping our camper cool and ventilated.

I have a 30amp service at our house where we keep the camper. The camper is plugged on shore power 24/7. I set the Turbo/Maxx to vent the hot air when it gets to be about 85 in the camper. There is no acctual degree setting, so this is only an estimate. Mildew is a definate problem in Florida, and I did NOT want to run the A/C in the camper while in storage. We've had the camper for 3 years now with the fan running almost everyday and not a hint of mildew.

Now for a plug about the company that makes the Turbo/Maxx. About 6 months ago my fan stopped working. I checked for power, bypassed the switching to try and start the fan without the switches...no luck. The motor was dead. So I called Maxx/Air to order a new fan motor. The gentleman that helped me asked all the appropiate questions to see if my diagnosis was correct, and then shipped me a new motor...at no cost! I told him of how I was using the fan and he said no problem. So now I have a relatively new fan for the cost of a couple of hours of my time to make the switch.

Now that's a company that REALLY stands behind their product!

Dan


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Curtis,
We had a MaxxFan in the old TT and it worked great. I plan on putting a MaxxFan in the new TT.
Robert


----------

